# Help identify me



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am an older german diesel engine that is designed to be operated with long nose forward.










I have no idea what model designation I am or what my locomotive design is called, but this n scale version of me is a Roco that was sold in set 21020.

Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about german locos, but that's a nifty looking one! Got a kind-a-sorta Alco look to it.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Trix Diesel HO Scale Class V 90 Switcher German Federal Railroad DB (Era III Scheme, red) - Standard DC

Literally found it by typing German Diesel Switcher and found it on Amazon. It may be slightly different but it would be the same type of designations as above.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nah this guy is much larger than a switcher, he's a full fledged rail locomotive. You are on the right scheme though. Also note the german switchers feature a cab that is more centrally located while this one is much more aft of center. The loco in the background is a 0-6-0 switcher. The diesel is about twice as long.

It could possibly be this designation I am not sure however
http://www.eurotrainhobby.com/produ...es-900/Roco/cPath/1_2_165_12/products_id/8943

Edit: Also note that loco has an odd stack vs mine.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well turns out it doesn't have a wikipedia article yet. It is a SNCF class BB 63000. I translated something from one of the booklets(duh should have looked there first lol) diesel-electric locomotive type BB 63 000 multi-purpose is the literal translation

Here is a real one!









Now how do I look for one of these to buy another?

Heres the link if someone wants to write the article lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNCF_Class_BB_63000

EDIT: Found a real working page about it! Its just in French haha http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BB_63000

EDIT 2: Jaw dropper D:Where'd they all go?


----------

